# لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس



## gana bity (27 فبراير 2013)

ياعرايس يابنوتات لا داعى للخجل اليكى بياض الياسمين للمنطقة الحساسة بكريم تريتو سبوت

TO: You + 4 More
Show Details
Message body








اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه<O</O
والله على ما اقول شهيد<O</O


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...


نعلن عن وصول كريم تفتيح البشرة .. والمنطقة الحساسة


بدون مبالغة ..

الكريم روعة ..

الاستعمال خلال اسبوعين كـ حد أقصى

النتيجة تبين خلال مدة من يومين الى 4 أيام ..





طريقة الاستعمال :





توضع طبقة خفيفة جدا من الكريم في المنطقة .. وتمسحين المنطقها كلها ..


طبقة خفيفة يا بنااات لانة كريم تقشير

وبعد 3 او 4 ايام راح تتقشر طبقة خفيفة من الجلد .. يتقشر السواد باي باي يا سوااااااااااااااااد

تدعك المناطق الداكنة اللون بالكريم اول يوم تستخدمي نص ساعة وتغسلية


ثاني يوم ساعة 3 يوم ساعة ونص وهكذا لحدماتوصلي الي 6 ساعات



على فكرة الكريم مو دهني وينشف بسرعه


ومهم جدا استخدام غسول طبي للمنطقه دهنها بكريم غير معطر

مثل غسول بيتا تين

ثم ضعي بعد الغسول

كريم سودود ومرة تحطي زيت جنين القمح


واذا تقشرت منطقة كثير حطي سودو ووقفي عن الكريم كم يوم

يوضع بالمساء مرة باليوم 


و أليكم النشرة الداخلية






يستخدم لفتيح لون الجلد تدريجيا في حالات البقع الداكنة او الاسمرار الناتج عن الحروق او الالتهابات
والنمش الجلدي
واسمرار الجلد المصاحب لاختلال الغدد التناسلية ( الكلف)






بالنسبة لطريقة استعماله يستخدم مرة او مرتين يوميا ويوصى بغسل الكريم من على البشرة بعد الاستعمال بمدة لا تتعدي 6 ساعات
وفي اول مرة استعمال يغسل بعد نص ساعة


لا يجب ان تزيد فترة الاستعمال عن شهرين وبحد اقصى 4 شهور



موانع الاستعمال :


الاكزيما الحادة والتهاب الجلد الحاد


الاثار الجانبية :




لا يستعمل للحامل ولا المرضع
ولا يستعمل للأطفال اقل من سنتين
ولا تعرض المناطق المعالجة بالكريم للشمس لفترات طويلة 

الحجم متوفر الصغير 15 ملل


والحجم الكبير 30 ملل 


و هذه تجارب منقوله لبعض البنات المستخدمه للكريم




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرحة طفل 

بالتوفيق
انا استخدمه حاليا صراااااحه روعه ونتائجه مضمونه قام جلدى يتقشر وطلع لى جلد ناعم ووردى

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عود ومسك 

عجيب تريتو سبوت من العام اختي ورفيجاتها طايحين فيه
وانا جربته عالخفيف والحمدلله لا صلخ ولا شي..وخصوصا الاماكن الخشنه نفس الكوع وبوع الرجل يقشرهم وينعمهم حييل



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة vooom


انا جربته واايد حلو لانه يقشر
وحتى اذا ما فتح البشره وايد بس لم يتقشر تحسين بنظافه ونعومه
انا احطه بالليل والصبح اترسه بيبي اويل وبروحه يتقشر
صج في اماكن تحسست بس وقفت جم يوم ورديت حطيته



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة بحر

حياتي واللة فديتج وانا بعد نفس طريقتج والحمدللة احسن وايد فرق معاي اللون


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة بحر 

حبيبتي واللة فديتج صج يهبل وانا بعد نفس طريقتج
وفرق اللون وايد
بس ابي اعرف ليش اللي مايعرفون يستخدمونة ليش يستخدمونة خل يشوفون شلون وبعدين يستخدمونة حرام بس يخوفون البنات شدعوة يمووت عالعموم انشاللة يفيد الكل واللي ماتعرف تستخدمة لا تحط منة كلشش

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقه مودي 

أنا لي سنتين أستخدمه .. أنا وخواتي ..
مع أنه وحده من خواتي ما نفع معها أول شي لانها بس كانت تحط الكريم ما ترطب ولا تهتم .... وأنا كنت أسوي طريقه ثانيه بالترطيب ..أسمحيلي أحطها بموضوعج ونفيد البنات ...
طبعا أدهن الكريم بالليل .. وأنام بدون ملابس داخليه ...

.



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قطوووة

انا مجربته يهبل شوي واييب لكم طريقتي عشان الكل يستفيد
موفقة


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة haifona 

الكريم روعه ،، خلى المنطقه رخاميه ناعمه وتلق ،، مستعده اشتريه ب 6 دنانير مو 3 بس ،، يكفي انه طبي ،، بلا خلطات تنباع بأغلى الاسعار وكلها صابون رقي وفازلين يعني شغل نصب اشكره


المندوبات

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس


مع تحياتي مندوبة ندى ماس
Reply to:
Send


----------



## gana bity (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (8 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (15 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (30 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات


----------



## gana bity (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعانى من الاسمرار كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه .


----------

